# Fishing Biloxi MS



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

The wife and I are going to Biloxi in March and I would like to try some fishing down there. Does anyone know the best way to just go catch some fish without paying a small fortune for a charter boat?


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Drive a couple minuites over to pascagoula and fish the singing river from the banks or under the bridges.we always caught plenty.good luck.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Biloxi Marsh has snook and reds. Great fishing especially for the fly fisher, but you can use jigs and plastics as well as crabs and shrimp.


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the information. It looks like I need to do somemore looking for info.


----------

